# New gun porn



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Got this today. Got home and l heard the stay at home Order. Traded S&W M24 for it.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

P.s. Dont show Ezbite.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Got this today. Got home and l heard the stay at home Order. Traded S&W M24 for it.


at least you didnt trade one of your GLOCKs for it..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking colt. 9mm?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice! Now your talking..


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet Colt!
Here is mine, a Professional grade Detonic in 45 







We need to start a gun porn page with just pictures only no comments but then they can easily get traced by gun grabbers.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> Nice looking colt. 9mm?


45acp


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh my, I gotta go pull my Series 70 out and wipe her down. I hope the wife doesn't catch me viewing these Colts. Both very nice. Makes me want to pick up another.


----------



## asiu118 (Jan 12, 2014)

nice


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

asiu118 said:


> nice


Worminator, who the boss.. you or her?


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I gotta be careful with my collection. I let her shoot the new H&K and now she claims it's hers.
You know what they say............. Happy Wife......Happy Life. She don't know the combo to the safe. At least I got that goin' for me.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice Colt. I’m looking to pick up a plain Jane series 70 in 45 for carry. All my pistols are Target in both autos and revolvers. The only murder weapon I own is a Walther PP. I don’t want to tote a Gold Cup for SD. I had a AMT Backup 45acp a few months ago. Terrible accuracy and muzzle blast.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Plain Jane 1911’s are the best 1911’s


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

This ATI is a 4" all reworked with Wilson Combat parts and it's a tack driver. I use this for carry sometimes.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve got a few revolvers and rifles up for trade for a series 70 Colt. Hardly a day goes by that I’m not offered a Franken 1911 of some kind. The only 1911s I’m interested in are Colt or GI issue contract guns.
I know some are actually better but many more of them are junk.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Chances are that GI original will be a basket of worn out parts, then there's no proof of where it came from, armory marks are bogus as well. I'll take the custom or rebuilt Frankend so called 1911 every time. Atleast I know what their made of and who built it.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Popspastime said:


> Chances are that GI original will be a basket of worn out parts, then there's no proof of where it came from, armory marks are bogus as well. I'll take the custom or rebuilt Frankend so called 1911 every time. Atleast I know what their made of and who built it.


I think if your lucky enough to get one through the CMP it's a safe bet it's the real deal. I've always wanted one but I wasn't willing to pay thier prices.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m not going to my 1st rodeo. I know a bit about GI 1911s and not interested in CMP guns. There are hundreds of GI WW2, Korean and Vietnam 1911s that were “saved”. It’s been awhile, mostly because of crazy prices since I’ve picked up a GI. I have bought WW2 guns that never made it to issue, in fact never made it out of country. 
The big prices for 1911s is fairly new. When series 70 came out the price was about $100 for standard model. A GI 1911 usually went for half that. Now you have to allow for the power of the 1970 dollar. There were guys looking for Ithaca’s and Singers back then. The bulk I had were Remington Rands.
I’m not interested in anybody’s “kit” guns. Like any custom gun they are only valuable to the owner. I make a lot of guys mad with 1911s & ARs they built from premium parts. I will take them on trade but I’m not going to give them premium money. The gun is worth less than stock original. That’s pretty universal opinion. In the circle of guys who are into building franken 1911s you are more likely to find a buyer who will pay a higher price.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Bogus markings on a GI 1911/a1 are easy to spot. There’s also ways to check wear on the slide/frame to determine the originality of parts. A “correct” GI 1911 wouldn’t be suitable for carry even after going through a rebuild unless it has one of the fully hardened slides built after 1947.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

lowman165,
Would be nice but there's no proof of originality. I can take a bare frame, walk thru a gunshow, and come out the other end with a working pistol. Once again, there's no proof, and no marks thru out the pistol that proves it's origin. I'm sure you've seen tables full of parts for them.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

That is true to a point. There are lots of GI 1911s that were shot very little. The functioning would depend directly on how much it was shot. I know where several WW2 1911s live that are one owner. Sort of the heirs have them now.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I've seen plenty of parts but I'm under the impression that the CMP firearms are from government stock? I could be wrong. Even the recent batch of Garands came from the Philippines from thier government stock of guns we loaned them.
On a side not, I hope the CMPs new store grand opening is soon. Bummed they postponed it, my son wants to buy his


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

They are. The majority of them have been overhauled though but they’re still all military parts


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I was all about buying one from the CMP but after the pricing was announced I decided I'd rather have a colt gold cup NM.
Almost went with the 9 but I figured that be sacrilegious.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

MIGHTY said:


> They are. The majority of them have been overhauled though but they’re still all military parts


As are the part bins you find at the shows, all surplus parts.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Sure but there are “correct” guns out there, and if one comes across one there’s ways to determine originality. Makes things a lot more difficult however with the CMP guns being sold. I wonder if anyone on here ever got one? People were talking about signing up when the news came out


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m not paying premium money for a worn out rebuilt gun. They should have sold them to the guys that carried them for $1. Even at the prices CMP is getting I will bet that the operation is loosing money.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I never looked into the CMP guns. What is the pricing like? Before they announced the sale a rebuilt/refinished/mixmaster would sell from $9-1200 or so. But it’s been a few years since I paid any attention


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

MIGHTY said:


> I never looked into the CMP guns. What is the pricing like? Before they announced the sale a rebuilt/refinished/mixmaster would sell from $9-1200 or so. But it’s been a few years since I paid any attention


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Guess I answered my own question on true girl parts in the cmp pistols. Looks like they "may" contain commercial parts.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have been told that military can no longer bring war trophy guns of any kind home. But it’s OK to sell them to the public. Of course you couldn’t bring a US Govt weapon home.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> Guess I answered my own question on true girl parts in the cmp pistols. Looks like they "may" contain commercial parts.


My point exactly.. didn't just fall off the tater truck.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice. Prices don’t seem too far out of line then. Now you have me wanting to search out some that people have received already. The commercial parts point is interesting as well. People have posted picture of guns still in service today on the front lines with only a frame that was manufactured in the 40’s. Shortly after the war kicked off colt pulled a number of guns from their commercial line and peened the serial numbers on the frame and under the firing pin plate and restamped them with a military number, United States property, and inspector markings . They retained the commercial slide markings with The Swartz cut outs in them.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I had one brought home by my father, WWll gun. Not knowing what I had let it go in trade against a shiny new rifle. I personally know it was correct and how stupid i was to do that now. Al tho the rifle fetched 4 times the price I paid hen so it was a trade off.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

You guys need to make up your mind. It just went from all 1911 parts are surplus to the CMP using new commercial parts in their rebuilds. The last really good GI I sold was about 2000, I paid $300 and sold next day for $850. Today they would be $3000+ pistol. It was probably a $1500 pistol at the time. I would like to have all the 1911s I had when I was a kid. They were all WW2 & Korean bring homes and I don’t remember having any that were in poor shape. It’s funny that I’ve only owned a few commercial 1911s when I was a kid. I think that shows how popular 1911s were, they weren’t until middle 70s. Because of reputation of worn out GI 1911 nobody wanted them. They are not the easiest pistol to master, especially for new shooters.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol you really have to have them in hand to determine anything with the parts. Mine doesn’t seem worm out but rattles some. With all the different manufacturers cranking them out and needing every part to be interchangeable, the tolerances suffered some. Of course that might’ve also helped with reliability in combat when compared to say a Luger.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have considerable experience with Lugers. I have never had much luck with parts just drop in. They were all well made but by different makers over 30yrs. I think P38s were more like 1911s for parts but I never had one to fix.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’ve shot one but don’t know nearly as much about them as 1911’s. I’d love to have one though. I know they have some tight tolerances and don’t like to get dirty. I’m also pretty sure all the parts have serial numbers on them but maybe that’s military only?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 351401


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 351421


Yep, saw that and had to run for the pot.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 351401


Happy Birthday


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 351401


Come on Tom, these 1911 guys have so little to be proud of, let's at least let them have one thread. It is Easter morning after all.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Another one bites the dust..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

loweman165 said:


> Come on Tom, these 1911 guys have so little to be proud of, let's at least let them have one thread. It is Easter morning after all.


I can't help it. I thought they wanted real porn


----------

